

Teen's Facebook update gets robbery charges dropped - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/11/teens-facebook-update-gets-robbery-charges-dropped.ars

======
pyre
At least there's some consistency, I guess. If child porn was posted to your
Facebook page the cops would knock on your door and say that it's _your_
account so _you_ are the one that posted it. Though I wish that -- in general
-- law enforcement would wise up to how things work with respect to computers.

